# Spostare l'albero di portage.

## ziopaperinik

Salve a tutti,

In questi giorni sono riuscito con successo ad installare una Gentoo pienamente funzionante, partendo dal LiveCD 2007.0 sul mio eeepc.

Ho faticato un bel po', ma è stata un'esperienza piacevole, didattica e di sicuro divertente.

Ma non siam qui per parlare di questo.

Come molti di voi sapranno, l'EeePC non monta un Hard Disk ma un SDD (solid state disk) di spazio molto limitato. Per quanto abbia rimosso il supporto per tutte le librerie grafiche più pesanti (qt, kde, gnome), e stia utilizzando uno dei WM più leggeri che esistano (fluxbox), lo spazio restante sull'SSD è comunque poco.

Non che ci debba mettere qualcosa in particolare, ma se si riesce a risparmiare spazio di sicuro son contento.

Allora mi stavo chiedendo questo, è possibile spostare l'intero albero di Portage su una schedina SD - che non sarà sempre presente - senza avere ripercussioni?

Se in fase di boot, insomma, gentoo non trova l'albero di Portage, si lamenta o semplicemente non se ne accorge neanche finché non provo ad emergere qualcosa?

La mia idea era quella di prendermi una schedina SD da 2GB, partizionarla in Ext3 (o sarebbe meglio ReiserFS, dato che maneggia file piccoli?) e piazzarci l'interno albero di Portage. Poi in /etc/fstab aggiungere una cosa tipo

```
UUID=schedina-sd   /mnt/portage-tree  ext3  users,auto,defaults,noatime 0 0
```

, e poi sistemare il collegamento tramite link simbolico (ln -s /mnt/portage-tree /usr/portage).

Posso farlo senza problemi? Ci sono controindicazioni? Esiste un altro modo di farlo?

E se volessi mettere anche i sorgenti del kernel? Fondamentalmente anche quelli vengono utilizzati solo in fase di compilazione.

Questo lo spazio utilizzato attualmente dall'albero di portage e da quello del kernel

```
anubi@whitestar ~ $ du -hs /usr/portage/

1.2G    /usr/portage/
```

```
anubi@whitestar ~ $ du -hs /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8/

397M    /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8/
```

Si parla di quasi 1.6GB risparmiati, ovvero più della metà di quanto attualmente mi occupa Gentoo. Non poco!

```
 df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda1             3.7G  2.9G  598M  84% /
```

Chiedo scusa se non è la sezione adatta, o se esistono già thread del genere. Personalmente ho fatto una ricerchina e non ho trovato nulla

Anticipatamente grazie,

Massimo.

----------

## djinnZ

Per personalizzare il percorso di portage devi dare uno sguardo al make.conf, per risparmiare la vita delle flash ti conviene portar fuori anche la dir /var/tmp/portage.

Finchè non chiami emerge non ti serve, sul portatile uso un mount via nfs e non ho mai avuto problemi.

In ogni caso se monti un device su una directory nessun programma su linux ci farà mai caso quindi se ti limiti ad un mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/portage non devi intervenire su nulla.

----------

## ziopaperinik

Perfetto, allora stasera mi ci metto su.

/var/tmp è già montanto in tmpfs, così risparmio cicli di vita (anche se sono solo leggende, secondo me) dell'SSD e incremento sensibilmente la velocità di compilazione.

Grazie mille, volevo solo sapere se ci potevano essere problemi in fase di boot, se non trova immediatamente l'intero albero ma solo il link a un mountpoint vuoto.

Nessun problema, quindi agisco.

Arigrazie!  :Smile: 

----------

## lucapost

potresti tener conto di configurare a puntino le variabili PORTDIR e PORTAGE_TMPDIR in /etc/make.conf.

ad esempio, se la tua PORTDIR è vuota, emerge non si arrabbia neppure molto:

```

#> PORTDIR="/tmp" emerge --info

WARNING: repository at /tmp is missing a repo_name entry

Portage 2.2_rc1 (!../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r6-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_X2_Mobile_Technology_TL-50-with-glibc2.2.5

......

```

----------

## djinnZ

 *ziopaperinik wrote:*   

> così risparmio cicli di vita (anche se sono solo leggende, secondo me) dell'SSD

 nessuna leggenda, purtroppo il coclo di vita delle memorie flash è limitato, la differenza tra le ssd e le altre soluzioni basate su flash è che sulla ssd un bel giorno ti ritrovi la scheda bruciata e puoi solo leggerla mentre con le altre ti si riduce man mano lo spazio libero a disposizione, ovviamente evita accuratamente di usare filesystem come reiser/xfs/ext3 (ci sono un paio di thread recenti sull'argomento).

----------

## ckx3009

purtroppo le memorie flash hanno un ciclo di vita realmente breve. come diceva djinnZ ci sono numerosi post, come questo dove se ne discute. a ogni sync rischia di morirti la scheda...

evita come la peste i filesystem comuni per gli hdd, ci sono quelli appositi per le schede di memoria (trovi sempre informazioni in quel thread). 

se hai modo di usare un pc in rete o un hdd esterno come "albero di portage" forse e' meglio.

----------

## ziopaperinik

Uhm.. A questo punto mi avete messo la pulce nell'orecchio.

Su altri forum, dedicati all'EeePC avevo letto che tutte le fantasie sulla SSD interna che si brucia in meno di un anno erano, appunto, fantasie.

Anche perché effettivamente la SSD è in garanzia, e cambiare SO non rompe la garanzia, non credo che Asus sia stata così "stupida" da garantire 5 anni un pezzo di Hardware che potrebbe teoricamente danneggiarsi dopo neanche un anno.

Ad ogni modo, ripeto, mi avete messo la pulce nell'orecchio, c'è un modo per cambiare da ext3 a ext2 senza formattare? No, vero?

E c'è un modo per mantenere invariata l'attuale installazione, così magari formatto in ext2 la SSD interna e ci ricopio dentro tutto il lavoro fatto finora?

(magari facendo un tar?)

Per la schedina SD credo proprio che a giorni me ne andrò a comprare una da 4GB nuova, quindi per ora questa la tengo in Ext3, poi per quella nuova proverò LogFS come suggerito nell'altro thread.

Grazie ancora!

----------

## djinnZ

I dischi ram della nuova generazione contengono il problema della ram bruciata riducendo progressivamente lo spazio libero a disposizione, teoricamente dovresti esaurirlo dopo un due/tre anni di impiego intenso. (IMHO l'asus è una fregatura)

La SD è di concezione più antiquata quindi appena una piccola porzione della ram diventa indisponibile va in errore.

La conversione da ext3 ad ext3 senza riformattare è possibile ma credo che sia meglio che intervenga chi ne è più pratico, personalmente uso solo reiser 3.6 ed xfs da tre anni a querta parte e non so cosa è cambiato nel frattempo.

Per archiviare tutto il sistema e trasferirlo cerca stage4 sul forum e sul wiki c'è molto sull'argomento.

----------

## Kernel78

... leggende  :Rolling Eyes:  

----------

